# High Roller, Low Roller or Wheelie Gig?



## konaman (Jan 2, 2010)

Okay i need to order a bag online in the next day or two.

I am trying to get a feel for the sizing of each bag, its a bit difficult because you hear conflicting accounts with some people packing like champions and others saying they are too small etc for a similar amount. I've read all the searched bag threads on here but thought i'd see if i could get some more advice as i am still fairly unsure.

I want room for one board (156)/bindings/boots (size 11.5) setup, and a weeks clothing. I am not sure if i could squeeze this into a Low Roller, or Wheelie Gig, or if should just go that little extra and get the High Roller.

Any advice/thoughts would be much appreciated.


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

I looked at the High Roller and Wheelie Gig but ended up getting the Ogio Agent. Thing is bombproof and has room for everything. I'm a big dude riding a big board and I still have room for all my ish for a weeklong trip. Take a look as an alternative.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

Bad idea to pack that much in a single bag unless:
1. You're prepared to drop about $50-$150 extra money for an overweight ski bag (most airlines limit you to 50 lbs)
2. You have a lot of room in your rental car for that stuff.

I have a Dakine High Roller. Its a good bag. Padded with wheels. It holds my boots, 2 boards, 2 bindings and a slew of other stuff.... BUT by time I have the boards & boots in there, the bag itself is so heavy that I'm pushing 40+ lbs.

It is also impossible to fit (while full) inside a car that doesn't have at least 2 seats free (or one seat free that you can fold down to the trunk). On my last trip I had to take the boards out of the bag to fit it in the car (a suburban) with 3 other snowboarders and 2 skiers. Fun times 

So, the bag has pluses and minuses. If weight and over-size fees aren't an issue, then the high roller will definitely fit all that stuff in there.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Why not get a board bag that will work for you during regular use, and use a carry on for your clothes?

I think it's a bad idea to buy a huge bag to just use for a trip... You probably already own a carry on anyways. At minimum you could split the clothes between a backpack and the board bag and carry on the back pack.


----------



## NYinfamous2k2 (Aug 5, 2009)

if your going to use this just for trips then You should get a sportube. Sportube® - Snowboards 
its hard plastic so your board wont get damaged, it has wheels and LOTS of space, I pack two boards boots bindings and a week of cloths. what I do when I take trips out west is I mail my sportube to the hotel im going to a week before I leave(u can just stick the shipping label right to the tube), all I carry is a small bookbag on the plane and when I get there my boards are there waiting for me behind the counter at the hotel. why take the risk of the airline loosing your shit, which happens alot more then you think. the last thing you want to do is get to the mountains and have none of your equiptment. And to mail the tube is usually around $90. about the same as overweight charges on a airplane with alot less risk. thats my advice.


----------



## RaID (Aug 27, 2009)

Im in the same situation you are regarding trying to find an appropriate replacement for my
Bakoda wheelie bag.

In this bag I am able to fit 161 board setup and 2 weeks worth of clothing and it weighed 22kg

I think out of the bags you have mentioned all of them will fit quite easily the amount of gear you
need as long you get the appropriate length (ie a few CM bigger than your board ie 165 for the low roller or 166 board case). The problem
is with the weight of the bag itself, where you can run into problems with the airlines as this will put
you over the edge. I would definitely not include the high roller as that was 6kg empty when I looked
at it in the store.

I was very impressed with the Burton Wheelie board case, only to find out the seperate compartment board sleave
only fits boards upto 159 on the 166 model which makes it useless for 161 board. You can fit bigger boards in the main compartment though.

Browsing on the net I do like the look and weight of the Never Summer board bag so if anyone has any experience with it please share your experiences.
Wouldnt mind checking it out in person however I dont like my chances in Australia.


----------

